# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Neverwinter Buy Sell Trade > [Trading] Selling Buying Game Astral Diamonds/Gold

## Jostik

🔥Selling Game Astral Diamonds/Gold !🔥

All servers are intrested.How to find out the price aw which i take.

🔥1.Write me in a personal🔥

2.add my contact discord 322#9101 ,Skype tema_karui

3.Write what game and how much you want sell or buy.

----------

